# fungus?



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

Im hopin someone can help me identify this problem thats popped up in my tank. i noticed it a few days ago, but because of my work sched i didnt have time to do very much. unfortunantly Ive got this white fuzzy stuff im guessin is some sort of fungus, but im not sure. i spent a fair chunk of time today tryin to clean it out, having to do it by hand or suck it up with turkey baster as the suction from the gravel vac isntstring enough to pick the bigger stuff up.

what is it? and best way to deal with it? 

thanks for lookin.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

do you have a DIY CO2 system?


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

Kanesska, no i dont have any co2. I checked the parameters, using a multi test strip and presently they are : ph 7.0, kh 80, chlorine 0, gh 75, nitrite 0, nitrate 20. I did a partial water change this afternoon, approx 8 gallons.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I only asked because I'd had back flow from a DIY CO2 system that looked alot like that in my tank before.. 

Sorry I can't be much help then. Good luck!


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2010)

did it take you long to clean up? 
on my next set of days off ive got to have another go at gettin this stuff out, i thought ild gotten most out, but nope.

thanks for lookin k.


----------

